# Prosecco in Pomodoro Sauce



## ironchef (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm not sure if anyone else has ever tried this, but I've been experimenting with using prosecco in my pomodoro sauce. My standard red sauce is pretty basic: San Marzano tomatoes, onion, garlic, thyme, red chilis, wine, and chicken stock. Although I've been using red wines and occasionally white wines since forever, I decided to try prosecco because I had a feeling that the flavors of the wine would complement those in the tomatoes. The great part about prosecco is that you can get a good bottle for really cheap ($11-13 a bottle). If you haven't tried it, give it a go. You might be pleasantly surprised. Just be sure you get one that's labeled as dry. You don't want it too sweet. Tonight's dinner:

*Campanelle with Prosciutto, Swordfish, and Capers, Prosecco-Pomodoro, Extra Virgin Olive Oil*


----------



## Constance (Aug 9, 2007)

That looks slurpalicious, IC. Just give me a chunk of crusty bread to go with, and I'll be in heaven!


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 9, 2007)

That looks wonderful 

Just out of curiosity, what is the difference between pomodoro and marinara sauces?


----------



## jennyema (Aug 9, 2007)

Why prosecco?


----------



## ironchef (Aug 9, 2007)

jennyema said:
			
		

> Why prosecco?


 
I like how the natural crispness and inherent fruit qualities in prosecco match with the tomato. To me, it lends to a more lighter flavor, while using red wine will give you a heavier and richer sauce. I guess it depends on what you're trying to go for in a particular dish.


----------



## ironchef (Aug 9, 2007)

GotGarlic said:
			
		

> That looks wonderful
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what is the difference between pomodoro and marinara sauces?


 
Pomodoro is the correct term for a basic tomato sauce. Marinara is the Americanized term for the same sauce. Marinara refers to "from the sea". I was taught that the term originated in Naples (home of pizza), and was used to refer to tomato sauce that was made for the fishermen when they returned home from voyages at sea. The sauce itself did not have any seafood in it per se (if it did, the name of the sauce would then change to something else). When pizza, and Italian food in general, started to become popular in America, the term marinara became synonomous with tomato sauce.


----------

